# Mini Scale Racing June 16th. BBQ?



## Gary

Summer is here and the time is right for racing indoors in the cool comfort of air conditioning babY! The crowd is starting to pick up and it seems like now days you can race just about anything from an XMod to a full blown brushless motored pan car. XRay M18s are the biggest class right now, but theres allways some MiniZs and now, 1/18th scale offroaders will be racing.

I plan on running the open (modified) class, stock M18 and open offroad buggy.

I think its time to fire up the grill again. Ill pick up some mesquite wood for that slow smoked flavor and most likely throw down with some chicken, some sausage and maybe some burgers. BTW, I can cook! 

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## madf1man

Ok guys, we have alot of new intrested folks from the offroad side of this and then there is all the old onroaders. The potential is there for some pretty big turnouts but that does not mean they'll show. The ones that do should plan on having fun anyways. Along with the normal onroad we will have offroad racing all so. At this time we will have whoops, jumps and turn bumps at the very least. As this 6 race summer event proceeds it will all be refined and improved as needed. Possibility of prizes and thropies at end of summer based on turnout sizes. No promises, just hopes!!! So we have indoor in the A/C on and off road racing. Sounds like we have a cook, a few guys willing to help with track building. Nothing else needed except a group of guys wanting to race.
Class discussion needed.
We have so many choices that if we ran them all it would take all weekend. I think we could probably combine classes. As an example 18th scale offroad truck. Stock and modified run together so potentially 2 winners per race in each class. Off course if there is enough racers in each class they could be run seperate. This could apply to all classes. Or the possilbilty of saying we only run these classes period and make some have to change their set up to conform but then you risk scaring them off. I'm hoping for a layed back have fun kinda enviroment. The above is just a proposal. Present your ideas and lets see what we can do for this first race with the new classes. Remember it does not have to be a perfect refined idea and if something don't work out right we try something else next time. I personally am happy to just be racing no matter what I'm driving and no matter what the other person is driving. I'll be running the new offroad classes in stock out of the box trim to set the example of how you can be racing with low investment cost and effort.


----------



## cjtamu

So how was the offroad? Sorry I couldn't make it Friday. Alyssa is actually still sick. I think you're on the right track. Depending on turnout, you might run all the 1/18 offroad together. I'm going to run my Mini-t with stock electronics also. I ran Todd's on Sat with his Venom Fireball motor, and it's more than enough for an RCP track. ATomic has several good motors that will work with the stock electronics too.


----------



## PD2

Thought I'm not running - at least today - might I suggest a few things? Class break out - only break them out if there are at least 6 of the same class. Meaning, if 6 show up with 4WD trucks, that are running brushless motors, then run them together, but the rest run together outside of that. In other words, make it worth the while of the racers who do have some commonality among their trucks to run against each other. Just a thought/idea.

Looks like you guys are going to have a great place and lots of fun in this format!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Guffinator

One issue we may come into is a variance in cars. I have a truggy, my wife has a truggy on they way, some have buggies and I know some are interested in the new Associated rally cars. To get the ball rolling me may just have to tough it up and run a "general off road" class, unless like mentioned above we get enough of a particular class.

I really would like us to form some basic rules to start with though...at the vary least a discussion on motors. I love the idea of the "box stock" class, for one it's cheap..very cheap, and number 2 I think adding horsepower to these cars is a bad idea on the RCP track. I think a stock motor class will be very competitive and MORE than fast enough.


----------



## Gary

In my usual style I charged full steam ahead, throwing caution to the wind in hopes of getting more people involved in the Micro Scene. I knew in advance this may create a migrane for ya Trey!


----------



## Guffinator

It's all good, and in the end I'm sure we'll have a blast.


----------



## madf1man

No migrane here. Its all good and looking forward to it.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I personally am happy to just be racing no matter what I'm driving and no matter what the other person is driving. I'll be running the new offroad classes in stock out of the box trim to set the example of how you can be racing with low investment cost and effort.


And I'm going the other way with the Factory Team 18B fully modified if it ever shows up. lol.

Theres 2Schools of thought when it comes to racing. Entry level for the newer guys or the guys who want to try something different. Or the guys who think one thing or another is too slow and wont show up unless theres a very fast class with the best drivers involved.

Good discussion!


----------



## madf1man

Ahhhhh, winning will be all the more sweeter!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

seriously guys......let's just get out there and run......we can come up with rules after we figure this stuff out.....it's just for fun at this point. 

I got a pile of wood and PVC from Lowes on my way home. I'll try to get these things put together as soon as possible for you guys, although my car may be several weeks from getting done.


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> seriously guys......let's just get out there and run......we can come up with rules after we figure this stuff out.....it's just for fun at this point.


You worry too much bro! Were not new.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ok, I was getting nervous that you guys were gonna get upset for me having a mamba in my RC18T for a second there.


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ok, I was getting nervous that you guys were gonna get upset for me having a mamba in my RC18T for a second there.


Not at all. I ran a Mamba last weekend, I would have been much faster with a stocker for sure 

We'll figure things out as we go, I'm just anxious to order things.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Not at all. I ran a Mamba last weekend, I would have been much faster with a stocker for sure


One of the oldest tricks in the book. Practice with silly fast motor, race with a stocker and driving is much easier come race day! 

I FREEKING love this hobby!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I plan to use my remote to slow it down a little. I believe once I get the Mamba programmed, I can use my M11 to detune it a little so it's driveable.


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I plan to use my remote to slow it down a little. I believe once I get the Mamba programmed, I can use my M11 to detune it a little so it's driveable.


In the EPA mode scroll over to TH. For my Scalpel this last weekend I tuned it down from 140% to 124% and that was a little hot for me. Guff was running a big motor in his M18 and I had to show him some wheel if I could.


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> In the EPA mode scroll over to TH. For my Scalpel this last weekend I tuned it down from 140% to 124% and that was a little hot for me. Guff was running a big motor in his M18 and I had to show him some wheel if I could.


Nothing like 4wd tire spin


----------



## PD2

Guffinator said:


> Nothing like 4wd tire spin


Otherwise known as DRIFT.......GIT R DUN Fast 'N Da Furious!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Man, I dont know whats going on. I still havent gotten stuff I ordered 2 1/2 weeks ago. :hairout:


----------



## Guffinator

Trey, what pinion do you run on your Xray?


----------



## madf1man

Anything from an 18 to a 21 depending on the layout. The bigger one here lately for these big tracks.


----------



## Big Phil

Any setup tip's for m18 ?


----------



## madf1man

Box stock is fun to drive and pretty quick also. Ball diffs, stiffer front springs will come next. We all have our own ideas on set ups but in the end they are basic in design and easy to work with.


----------



## Big Phil

Im Building A Pro With The Small Tekin For Power When Is The Next Race Thanks For The Info


----------



## madf1man

Next Sat not to be confused with this coming sat. Schedule is on the web site www.hircr.com


----------



## madf1man

The pro is what I am liking right now. Running it all stock accept for atomic adjustable shock bodies. I think I have one more set for sale. Kinda hard to get usually.


----------



## Guffinator

madf1man said:


> Box stock is fun to drive and pretty quick also. Ball diffs, stiffer front springs will come next. We all have our own ideas on set ups but in the end they are basic in design and easy to work with.


I'm going to give the one way another shot, this time with significantly less horsepower.


----------



## madf1man

Just recieved the offroad team cars. The Ven and 18R, man I'm a nut!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Guff, when I use a one-way in a 1/10 car it always helps me to program some ABS into my radio. Keeps it from sliding around under braking.


----------



## Guffinator

Trey-
Woohoo. It's on like Donkey Kong!

I'm a bit torn now, do I go with a rally car next or a Scalpel?? What to do...what to do...


CJ-
That's exactly what it was doing last weekend, coming off of the throttle the rear end wanted to come around. I didn't tune on it too much as I knew that I was going to swap out the Mamba for a stock motor.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Well, I ordered my RC18T FT kit, and I just got my Mamba set up in. HOWEVER, last night I was doing some reading and was conviced that I should have gotten a vendetta (not that the RC18T is bad in any way). So, I got on ebay and ended up picking up a full vendetta race package.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130118460558&rd=1&rd=1

So, I have a brand new in the box, factory sealed RC18T FT kit that is being delivered to me tomorrow that I will be selling.....if anyone is interested, $125 and it's yours.

I will also be selling the Futaba ESC and all of the brushed motors shown in that vendetta auction for $40 if anyone wants to have a nice brushed set up for the RC18T, or pretty much any 1/18 for that matter.

**** I'M EXCITED!!!!!!!

I'm working on my whoops section this evening and this weekend!!!


----------



## madf1man

Please don't let my single and no kids self set a bad example for anyone. I think the m18 and ven in the stable is enough. We ever get into serious racin you'll be pullin your hair( sorry ) tryin to run em all. Its real easy to go over board with these!!


----------



## Guffinator

Hrmm...that sounds like a bald joke.


No kids either...and my wife digs RC


----------



## cjtamu

CV, I might take the speedo and motors off your hands. LMK when you get them in.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

cool


----------



## Gary

My mailman sucks!


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> My mailman sucks!


That's what you get for ordering from Chen's Hobbies of upper Mongolia just to save $12.


----------



## madf1man

Just came in from a test drive. They both held up to the keystone light test flawlessly. Yes keystone. Both kits were equally fast, ven had better highspeed turning. It was nice to test a car and not have to listen to it rubbing on the concrete and doing flips after hitting a big crack. Looking forward to racing them very much. Still in box stock trim other than I might put in a KO reciever to run ole faithful but actually even the radios felt good. Only negative thing noted so far is the 18R uses a steering servo so small I would have 2nd thoughts about running it in one of the 24th scale cars.


----------



## madf1man

I have actually had pretty good results with Chen hobbies for getting tea leaves for my aquariums. Usually very fresh and moist leaves. The fish love it.


----------



## Gary

Praise be the mailman! <vlg> My batteries finally showed up and so did my 18BFT.


----------



## Gary

It's a good I'm single. If I was still married, I would be in big trouble for all those packing peanuts all over the floor!

It's build time, man style! Hold my beer!  I'm going in!


----------



## cjtamu

Trey, when you bust that servo in the 18R get the Hitec 65Mg. You have to spend about $4 getting the Hitec servo saver kit from AE, but it's much faster and has about double the torque. They give you mounts with the kit, so it's a drop in fit. I put one in Todd's 18R a few weeks ago.


----------



## madf1man

Glad ya got it. Build it well as I prefer to not hear excuses about why I whooped ya with a duratrax!!!!! On to my way to the tatoo parlor to get a duratrax tat on my forehead now.


----------



## Guffinator

Guff and Mrs. Guff are awaiting a lil sumpin sumpin ourselves.


----------



## madf1man

I have never bought, even once a good hitec item and I've tried several times because eveybody keeps saying to do it. Serious, maybe 4 times on servos and once on a speed controller. Either they did not work out of the box or broke within minutes of running the car for first time. Sent a servo to them once for my clod and got it back doing the same thing.I,ve seen about 10 of them broke in the M18 at my track. No offense meant but they are cheap for a reason.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Glad ya got it. Build it well as I prefer to not hear excuses about why I whooped ya with a duratrax!!!!! On to my way to the tatoo parlor to get a duratrax tat on my forehead now.


You beat me most times we race eachother and I never have an excuse! Your a very good driver and I enjoy when I can show you a wheel! Your my benchmark in onroad racing. 

Hopefully I can figure this offroad style of racing out. :slimer:


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Guff and Mrs. Guff are awaiting a lil sumpin sumpin ourselves.


----------



## madf1man

AIM HIGHER! You are alot better than you give yourself credit. Keep on coming out steady and you'd be jackin with the higher ups.


----------



## Guffinator

Trey, did you use the factory Duratrax ESC?


----------



## madf1man

Yep, box stock so far. I may change over to the KO radio. Maybe


----------



## Froggy69

if i'm not working next weekend i'm gonna try to come check out the mini racing,and say hi to some friends.


----------



## PD2

Froggy69 said:


> if i'm not working next weekend i'm gonna try to come check out the mini racing,and say hi to some friends.


Which weekend? This weekend? The 9th? Dude let me know for sure as I may want to come say hi to ya! Been a LONG time bro! Long time!

PD2


----------



## Guffinator

We're not racing this coming weekend, it will be the following weekend.


----------



## cjtamu

madf1man said:


> I have never bought, even once a good hitec item and I've tried several times because eveybody keeps saying to do it. Serious, maybe 4 times on servos and once on a speed controller. Either they did not work out of the box or broke within minutes of running the car for first time. Sent a servo to them once for my clod and got it back doing the same thing.I,ve seen about 10 of them broke in the M18 at my track. No offense meant but they are cheap for a reason.


Ha ha ha. Yeah, I've had issues with their cheap servos myself and I don't use them anymore. However, I have one of their definitely not cheap ti geared digital servos in my T4 and it's been great. The good news is, the 65Mg is NOT cheap for a micro servo ($40), so maybe it will hold up. I'm going to do some TNT with Todd's car today, we'll see how it does.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

seems to be that servo brand is about as personal as fuel choice. I've been through countless Airtronics and Futaba high end servos.......they still break/fail JUST as easy as you guys claim the Hitecs do. I've been having the best luck so far with Hitec though. I guess it has a lot to do with what you run, how you install it, and how you drive.


----------



## madf1man

Froggy???? I use to know a Froggy, long time ago. Seems like my earliest memory of him was at Reflexs outdoor track and me askin him why his nitro fumes smelled so fruity. Use to race their together on the indoor onroad to. Same froggy??


----------



## Froggy69

yep the same one. kinda gettin the bug again,especially after my kids asked me when we could go and see some races.


----------



## Ronborsk

Is this a good deal??? I placed a bid on it. Considering piddling with these since I don't get a chance to go offroad much lately due to scheduling conflicts with my buddy who is my pit person.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=190118622276&rd=1&rd=1

Additional questions. Are the batteries standard sub c cells? I noticed on another thread that 1400's were recommended. Is this due to weight? And I also saw a set up I believe that only used 4 cells. I assume most are using 5 cells???

Finally, how many batteries to have on hand? Three? Or can you get by with two?

Wife is gonna kill me if I win this. Hope I am home to intercept the mail man.


----------



## Guffinator

It's $99, that's a hella deal.


----------



## madf1man

Glad to have ya intrested Froggy. I bet the kids are pretty big thesed days!! On the Batts question, yes sub C and we run 5 cell packs. 1400 seems to be the favorite by intellect. maxamps.com


----------



## cjtamu

If you get it for that it's a good deal. But boy, you need some learning from the veterans in the group. ALL RC PACKAGES ARE TO BE SHIPPED TO YOUR OFFICE! You then take the stuff (when your SO isn't around)and throw it in your pit box and let it rattle around a few days and get good and drity looking. Next time she's not around, you take it out and put it in your work room. By the time she sees it, she's not sure if it's new or you've always had it. Booyah!


----------



## Ronborsk

I've always hesitated sending something to work. Also worried folks would not want to ship it to other than confirmed address. We'll see how the bidding goes on the car. Would still need a body for it and an additional rs310 receiver. Hard to hide painting a new body though. Hmmmm. I'll tell her that the car is my fee for painting the house over the last two weeks! CHEAP LABOR!


----------



## Froggy69

that never worked for me ,my wife had an eagle eye when it came to my r/c stuff.i think she would take inventory every week while i was asleep to see if i had anything new.lol


----------



## Ronborsk

Froggy, your pic skeers me.


----------



## Ronborsk

Won the bid at $99 plus shipping. Now all I need is a body.


----------



## insaneracin2003

look guys,ir is Mr.Borsk...how ya been??? we were getting worried bout ya.

mine don't have the eagle eye,hahaha..i bought a new truggy and put it together as she was at work and left it out in the living room. She even hleped me glue tires and didn't once ask where or when i got it. but if i come home with e 1\16 scale car she will def. notice that.


----------



## Big Phil

Come On Paul You Know You Want One


----------



## Big Phil

Allmost Done With Mine!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

order one for me then,ill take one.......


----------



## Big Phil

Same As Mine Or Rtr?


----------



## insaneracin2003

i guess rtr for now,can i upgrade later?


----------



## Ronborsk

Lol. This will be my wife when she finds the car:
http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/exorcist.jpg

Been to busy to race lately. Painted last weekend and will hopefully finish that this weekend. Going on vacation the next week, wedding the weekend following that. Then I told the wife I'd install a patio cover. Go figure.

My truggy should be ready to roll whenever I get a chance. A bit depressed right now since I don't have time to do anything but eat, sleep, work, and schedule in a good bowel movement every once in a while... time permitting.

Decided on the m18 Paul so that I could go without a pit crew. I am not, however, giving up my outdated truggy.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cool


----------



## Big Phil

Will Do Paul


----------



## cjtamu

insaneracin2003 said:


> order one for me then,ill take one.......


LOL. They need to legalize drugs and start the War on RC. 100 times more addictive than crack and probably leads to twice as many divorces. Speaking of which, PAUL'S IN TROUBLE, PAUL'S IN TROUBLE! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary

Froggy has the "Bug" again!


----------



## Gary

Ron won the bid! WTG! 

Correction on the batteries guys. Their not sub c size. 2/3A


----------



## ddcarter3

Picking up CV's RC18TFT tomorrow. Just ordered Mamba Comp-x w/ 3s LiPo.
Already have the spectrum receiver. Can't wait to get this on the track! Oh WTH can't wait get this on the street!! Dogs and cats better watch out!


----------



## ddcarter3

Feels like an Austrailian Christmas!!


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Picking up CV's RC18TFT tomorrow. Just ordered Mamba Comp-x w/ 3s LiPo.
> Already have the spectrum receiver. Can't wait to get this on the track! Oh WTH can't wait get this on the street!! Dogs and cats better watch out!


Sweet! 

If the truck is like the buggy, youll be ordering a servo. My regular micro servo is way to big.

This is what I ordered and I be the truck will be the same.

airtronics 94091


----------



## ddcarter3

CV also had a new Hitec HS-225MG servo. I got that too!


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> CV also had a new Hitec HS-225MG servo. I got that too!


The truck must be different from the buggy then.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Ron won the bid! WTG!
> 
> Correction on the batteries guys. Their not sub c size. 2/3A


That's what I though, but since I don't have one I wasn't sure. But y'all are only running 5 cells?


----------



## Big Phil

Gary The Truck Is The Same As The Buggy


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> That's what I though, but since I don't have one I wasn't sure. But y'all are only running 5 cells?


Yea, 5 cell on the M18s. The pan cars are 4 cell and the offroaders are 6 cell. LOL, confused yet?

Edit: I got 30 new cells in yesterday. If anybody gets in a bind and needs some batteries before their order gets in, I have some I can "Front".


----------



## madf1man

Good eye on the battery size question earlier. Offroad rules are not known yet but the chassis's do hold 6 cell's.


----------



## Guffinator

We are now a 2 Vendetta family


----------



## Guffinator

madf1man said:


> Good eye on the battery size question earlier. Offroad rules are not known yet but the chassis's do hold 6 cell's.


I was wondering about that myself. I've been running my M18 5 cell packs, but I need to order batteries now.


----------



## madf1man

I'll be running my 5 cell packs also. We gotta be careful about limiting how fast the cars go. Of course everyone wants to go at a supernatural speed so I'll let em play a little and hope they figure it out for themself. But as of right now this is still all experimental. Sounds like we'll have a good size class next race and see how it goes from there. Can't wait.


----------



## ddcarter3

That is why I like the Mamba 25. I can dial it down for the RCP track and dial it up for the street.


----------



## PD2

Any one else looking for a 1/18th offroader? Check this deal out:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=187227

Looks like a good deal! Do a bit more investigating if you are interested.....I just bring them to the attention of friends. 

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

David, it was cool to meet you today, and I'm sorry I had to cut it so short. My boss was on some kind of hard-*** no doing your personal chit at work kind of mood.


----------



## ddcarter3

Likewise I am sure. Had to go anyways. See you around.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> David, it was cool to meet you today, and I'm sorry I had to cut it so short. My boss was on some kind of hard-*** no doing your personal chit at work kind of mood.


----------



## Gary

Is anyone willing to bring some stuff for the cookout? Just checking my funds and Ill be sorta limited. I got the chicken, the burgers, basically all the meat and the mesquit covered. Plus Ill do the grillin and wouldnt mind some help on that! 

We will still need plates, forks, condiments and any side dishes anybody wants.


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> Gary The Truck Is The Same As The Buggy


The servo wont fit will it bro?


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> We are now a 2 Vendetta family


Gwen is gonna kick yer arse bro! 

BTW, sup with the Lava Lamp? Yall hippy's? :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> Is anyone willing to bring some stuff for the cookout? Just checking my funds and Ill be sorta limited. I got the chicken, the burgers, basically all the meat and the mesquit covered. Plus Ill do the grillin and wouldnt mind some help on that!
> 
> We will still need plates, forks, condiments and any side dishes anybody wants.


I've got the forks, spoons, knives, sporks, spoons, and plates covered.


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> Gwen is gonna kick yer arse bro!
> 
> BTW, sup with the Lava Lamp? Yall hippy's? :slimer:


There's actually a couple of lava lamp's in there


----------



## madf1man

Side dish like maybe beans? Do I need to bring charcol and fluid for use with the wood


----------



## Big Phil

sorry gary your right they both take a sub mirco


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Side dish like maybe beans? Do I need to bring charcol and fluid for use with the wood


And some charcoal if you still have some. I build a charcoal base and wet the wood for plenty of smoke while not having to worry about the fire going out.


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> sorry gary your right they both take a sub mirco


Thats what I was thinking Phil.

Dave, youll need to get a smaller servo. The one you have wont fit.

Edit: And just in case we want some bling! 

http://www.diggitydesigns.com/xr18products1.html


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

dave, let me know if what they're saying is correct about the servo. I will give you your money back if it won't work. When I ordered the truck from amain, that was the suggested servo on the website. 

I'm 99% sure I had that same servo in my RC18B, but maybe I'm going crazy......I've had too many cars and too many servos!.


----------



## Gary

Heres the servo recomendations from the assembly manual. XPC1016 ACE C1016 Airtronics 94091 Futaba S3106.

I ordered the Airtronics from Tower and its only $24.99.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*whoops*

Ok, here's the finished product. Not exactly the best craftsmanship, but I think it will work pretty well.

How did it go today?


----------



## madf1man

Intense!!!! Look forward to seein how many I can clear.


----------



## nik77356

that looks really nice!! what did you use for the whoops?


----------



## Guffinator

Very nice Courtney. That looks like it should work well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

it's in the trim section at lowe's and home depot.....called half-round trim.

Now if I only had my car to try it on!


----------



## insaneracin2003

looks good CV,now i should kick my self right in the arse,i just had phil order me a m18....on road....now i need a rc18t....sheesh,,,you guys are killing me.


----------



## nik77356

hehe i already have one. y dont you guys have on and off road mini scale at mikes?


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> hehe i already have one. y dont you guys have on and off road mini scale at mikes?


its coming....i think


----------



## nik77356

are you goin to mikes tomorrow?


----------



## insaneracin2003

nik77356 said:


> are you goin to mikes tomorrow?


nope,I was there all day today.


----------



## nik77356

lucky!!! i wish i could have gone. hope fully the weekend of the 23rd if im not at johnny cool guy for the nitro invitationals. are you going?


----------



## Gary

Very nice CV!


----------



## madf1man

Many other obstacles coming out this weekend. Come on out and watch the insanity! 180 wall turn 5 ft tall.


----------



## Guffinator

Ahhhhhh yes!!


----------



## nik77356

looks like i might not go to mikes this weekend. i might have to go to this. waht time will the races start?


----------



## PD2

SWEETNESS Trey! That is freakin awesome!! Totally off da hook!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I'm fired up!  Building some battery's right now and waiting on the guy in the brown truck.


----------



## madf1man

Just got thru installing deans connectors thru out and foam spacers for the 5 cell packs so they don't slide in chassis. Offroad track should be awesome!


----------



## insaneracin2003

ok guys,i think i am officially part of the "mini" rc crowd. I just finished my M18 and i am currently waiting on electronics(all) to complete my new toy.This thing looks to be kick arse. I will be out there racing with the HIRC crowd soon enough.


----------



## Ronborsk

*New toy.*

Gratz on the new car Paul, and everyone else getting new toys. Hope to get mine soon.


----------



## Guffinator

Where are my new battery packs??? C'monnnnnnn brown!


----------



## madf1man

Ok guys we got a couple different threads going here. Gary and I would like to get an idea on how many are coming out. Everyone knows whats going on. Indoor a/ced racing for 7.00 to 10.00 per class, Gary is providing BBQ plates at no charge, although donations to this would be nice and will roll over into future events for the same. Race fee's will also go towards prizes for the final race in August. We already have about 200 bucks worth of prizes and hope to get more based on entries thru out summer.


----------



## nik77356

i hope to be there!!!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Ok guys we got a couple different threads going here. Gary and I would like to get an idea on how many are coming out. Everyone knows whats going on. Indoor a/ced racing for 7.00 to 10.00 per class, Gary is providing BBQ plates at no charge, although donations to this would be nice and will roll over into future events for the same. Race fee's will also go towards prizes for the final race in August. We already have about 200 bucks worth of prizes and hope to get more based on entries thru out summer.


Ill put a "sticky" on this Trey so itll stay up top.

I really do need to know how many people I need to feed though.


----------



## madf1man

As some may or may not know. Fri night I build the track, usually by myself. No complaints by the way! But to all who wanna come out and help, maybe using some of your ideas in the track and so on its a N/C night. Have fun, do some testing, maybe a practice race kinda stuff. Every 2 weeks, fri night and sat afternoon does the RC racer good and is lite on the pocket book!


----------



## nik77356

hopefully i will be able to build some more jumps for us tomorrow nite. but thats a maybe depending on whether i have the materials


----------



## ddcarter3

I am going to try.


----------



## cjtamu

Trey, what time are you going to start on Friday? Don't count on me Sat, I raced last weekend, and next weekend is Shriners and the weekend after is the first HARC race so I'm using up hall passes in a hurry. If Lajuan ends up working at the store I'll sneak up there on Sat though, LOL.


----------



## Guffinator

You need to give her a car of her own and bring her.


----------



## Big Phil

I did that that with my wife she beat with it!! lol


----------



## madf1man

I'll be here fri night from 4pm till I'm done.


----------



## insaneracin2003

madf1man said:


> I'll be here fri night from 4pm till I'm done.


Trey,do you guys sell parts for the m18 there?


----------



## madf1man

Nope, although I do buy multiple spares frequently and will sell to help out the racers. Was there something specific you needed and I'll ck my stuff.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*saturday*

Paul, you gonna come over to Trey's place on saturday instead of getting that shiny new car dirty in the parking lot @ M&M?


----------



## insaneracin2003

not sure,i plan on running at Mikes some offroad. I still don't have any electronics for my M18. I am needing a servo,motor,battery and speedo


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*sale*

I have some stuff that came on my vendetta that would help you complete your M18 if you want it:

-futaba MC330CR ESC (looks almost new)
-4 or 5 duratrax 380 motors 
-futaba 9560 digital servo (has the mounts ground off to fit in the buggy, but I plugged it in and it works great)
-1100MAH 6-cell 7.2v pack with deans connector on it.

$50 for all if you're interested......that should get you goin for cheap to get started.


----------



## Big Phil

the servo wont fit but everything else will


----------



## cjtamu

Muuwaaahahahaha! You didn't think I was going to let you bizatches be the only ones with a waaaay overpowered 1/18 buggy did you!? Now I can crash and break muptiple parts at a time too. Thanks PD!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=187227


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*servo*

Phil,

Did that 225MG servo fit in David's RC18T that I sold him......I think he told me you're building it for him.......or am I completely crazy?



Big Phil said:


> the servo wont fit but everything else will


----------



## nik77356

mwahahahaha!!! mines faster!!!


----------



## Big Phil

wont fit need a sub micro


----------



## Ronborsk

More toys, more toys, more toys...


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> mwahahahaha!!! mines faster!!!


Only in a straight line. Wait till you try to hold onto that 8kv motor on a small track. Besides, Tekin makes an 8Kv motor too. I'm sure I'll end up with one sooner rather than later, that's just the way it goes.


----------



## Big Phil

what motor u have chris?


----------



## cjtamu

The car I'm getting has the Tekin Minirage speedo w/ 5.4Kv motor. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to run that on one of the milder profiles anyway. Isn't that what you were running in your onroad the other day? Too fast for a tight RCP track.


----------



## Big Phil

way to fast


----------



## cjtamu

That's what I figured. But there are supposed to be like 2 different settings on the minirage speedo, with 7 different throttle profiles for each. If those are all still too fast I'll bump to 5 cells.


----------



## Big Phil

you can always tone it down with your radio!


----------



## nik77356

ya im just gonna tone mine down with the radio. ill probly use the expo on mine too


----------



## Reel Bender

I may have some use for some of this if don't get it sold.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> I have some stuff that came on my vendetta that would help you complete your M18 if you want it:
> 
> -futaba MC330CR ESC (looks almost new)
> -4 or 5 duratrax 380 motors
> -futaba 9560 digital servo (has the mounts ground off to fit in the buggy, but I plugged it in and it works great)
> -1100MAH 6-cell 7.2v pack with deans connector on it.
> 
> $50 for all if you're interested......that should get you goin for cheap to get started.


----------



## nik77356

i might have some interest in the servo. will it fit an rc18?


----------



## Reel Bender

I was thinking motors and battery.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I will be bringing all of this stuff with me on Saturday so you guys can check it out.


----------



## nik77356

im gonna make a rythym section out of 1 1/2" pvc. well im gonna try  how wide and long should i make it? how many jumps?


----------



## madf1man

1 1/2 might be to big. I say that cause 3/4 tossed the buggies around pretty good. Go ahead and try a little section and lets see what happens. Length needs to be about 50 inches or less if you wanna have staggered offset kinda stuff. We can trim it if needed at the shop. I built 2 more whoop sections today plus CV's stuff so what we need now is turn bumps. I have material for that also. More jumps would be good and of your own design. We can then compare the different types and see what works best.


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> you can always tone it down with your radio!


What makes you think I know how to program my radio?


----------



## nik77356

well i dont have anything small enough for turn bumps. but i have 1 1/2 laying around and its gonna be a rythym section and not a whoops so your not just gliding over them, like whats at mikes in front of the drivers stand


----------



## Big Phil

lol come on chris


----------



## Big Phil

thanks nick but we have a ton of pvc


----------



## nik77356

ya but i want to build it. do you not want me too. because ive just got it sitting here in my garage and i would have it tomorrow


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

trey, I was kind of thinking that those two short ramps could be used as turn bumps.

ya'll build it how you want it though.......I have no experience in the area. 

Do we have a couple of pieces of plywood that we can put under the track and prop up to make a big double?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

OOOH, what if we cut a two 48" x 60" pieces of ply, put a break in the RCP, and propped them up on something to make a double.......and we could even make it jump across a lane......trey, you got anymore ply?

Or are we getting too much on the track at that point.


----------



## Big Phil

no thats cool nick but i dont know how wide the lanes will be yet


----------



## madf1man

I've got plywood so we can spearment with the big stuff Fri/ Sat!


----------



## nik77356

ok well lmk


----------



## Gary

Trey, I'm gonna need the smallest trandspoder you got for the 18b. Just aint no room in that thing.


----------



## nik77356

just get the truck towers and body. you can fit a lot more under there


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> just get the truck towers and body. you can fit a lot more under there


Trucks are for ********! :slimer:


----------



## madf1man

I got a truck body also and yes its small. Bigger the transponder the better so lets try the big one first and go down as needed. Distance/size have an effect, savy.


----------



## nik77356

well i have the rc18b. since you use core transponders cant they be taped to the bottom of the chassis?


----------



## Guffinator

Inside of the body is better.


----------



## madf1man

Bottom of the chassis is possible and would not be a worry with onroad but with all the offroad stuff and chassis hits could damage it and then I'd have to impound your stuff!!!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I got a truck body also and yes its small. Bigger the transponder the better so lets try the big one first and go down as needed. Distance/size have an effect, savy.


I havent finished the dang car yet, but it looks like I can make the one I have work. I'll get with ya Saturday early morning. Friday will be out for me. I'll have to stop at the grocery store and pick up some stuff. Wash the Chicken, pack in bags, marinate it with lime and whatever else I can find laying around, finish up all 3 cars and pack everything up. I'm pretty sure Sady and Mod Bob will be there Saturday running whatever car I'm not running, helping ReelBender and cooking. If I get lucky, I can get some laps in!  I love racing RC cars! 

10 hour work days is a beotch! Some good news though. Just got done with my annual check up with Doctor Patel. BP was normal through the miracles of medication, EKG looked good except for that accelerated heart rate. I'm sure the coffee and Mountain Dew had nothing to do with it! lol Next week I'm getting promoted to the tune of $5 an hour more than I make now, and I expect a check in the mail hopefully tommarow thats enough for a down payment on a house, and all new furniture!

I feel good!


----------



## madf1man

Glad to hear all's well in GH world. If MB shows I'll be in Hog H. My cell is on the site call me if ya need me.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Glad to hear all's well in GH world. If MB shows I'll be in Hog H. My cell is on the site call me if ya need me.


Lord help us if Bob starts racing again! LOL

I bet some of the newer guys havent the slightest clue to Bob Ayers. Ask Frosty! Or Kinwald, or Francis!


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

Know them both.


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> lol come on chris


Have you ever tried to actually READ a KO manual? It's more Japanese than English, LOL. Mod Bob? That would just kick arse. He was at Mike's a couple weeks ago and I told him he could take my B4 for a spin. Andy Sady can drive a little too. It's about to get very fast y'all.


----------



## madf1man

Very glad to hear Bob's out there racin or not!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I havent finished the dang car yet, but it looks like I can make the one I have work. I'll get with ya Saturday early morning. Friday will be out for me. I'll have to stop at the grocery store and pick up some stuff. Wash the Chicken, pack in bags, marinate it with lime and whatever else I can find laying around, finish up all 3 cars and pack everything up. I'm pretty sure Sady and Mod Bob will be there Saturday running whatever car I'm not running, helping ReelBender and cooking. If I get lucky, I can get some laps in!  I love racing RC cars!
> 
> 10 hour work days is a beotch! Some good news though. Just got done with my annual check up with Doctor Patel. BP was normal through the miracles of medication, EKG looked good except for that accelerated heart rate. I'm sure the coffee and Mountain Dew had nothing to do with it! lol Next week I'm getting promoted to the tune of $5 an hour more than I make now, and I expect a check in the mail hopefully tommarow thats enough for a down payment on a house, and all new furniture!
> 
> I feel good!


Sady and Mod Bob!! Wow! We are definitely bringin back da guys! SWEET Biffster!

And a HUGE Congratulations on the promotion, raise and phat check that is coming bro! You know I've been prayin for ya and believing that you would get blessed! Glad its come through for ya man!!!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Way to go Biff. Glad to hear it. Got the plans for the backyard track laid out yet? HA ha ha.


----------



## Reel Bender

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got off the phone an my Vendetta is in, I will pick up at 10 AM. Then I got get with cj on the other 2 cars.


----------



## nik77356

im buildin my own backyard track for the minis. got to wait for it to dry out tho


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Sady and Mod Bob!! Wow! We are definitely bringin back da guys! SWEET Biffster!
> 
> And a HUGE Congratulations on the promotion, raise and phat check that is coming bro! You know I've been prayin for ya and believing that you would get blessed! Glad its come through for ya man!!!
> 
> GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2


You got connections bro! 

Thank you!


----------



## Gary

Well, I finally got the 18B ready I think. The servo saver and steering block stuff is a pretty cheesy design and has TONS of slop. I dont have the time to re-engineer it, so I dont know how itll handle. My guess is itll wander all over the track. lol

Sady just called and he said, (NOTE), he "SAID" he will be racing tomarrow and wants to run my Scalpel. I belive it when I see it! 

On the BBQ: Im waiting untill the morning before I go pick up the food since I dont know how many will show up. I need a commitment and I need to know it before 4:00am. For those who commit, Im thinking higher end stuff. Thats for the first 10 people who will defintly be there. The rest may end up with ballparks! lol


----------



## Guffinator

_I'm there 
_


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> _I'm there _


Gwen too?


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> Gwen too?


yup


----------



## Reel Bender

I am gonna try to swing by but don't know when, I will feed myself!!!!


----------



## Gary

Reel Bender said:


> I am gonna try to swing by but don't know when, I will feed myself!!!!


I'll make sure to save some leftovers just in case. I'm a big guy, but your bigger! LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm there too dude....around 11:30 or so.



Gary said:


> Well, I finally got the 18B ready I think. The servo saver and steering block stuff is a pretty cheesy design and has TONS of slop. I dont have the time to re-engineer it, so I dont know how itll handle. My guess is itll wander all over the track. lol
> 
> Sady just called and he said, (NOTE), he "SAID" he will be racing tomarrow and wants to run my Scalpel. I belive it when I see it!
> 
> On the BBQ: Im waiting untill the morning before I go pick up the food since I dont know how many will show up. I need a commitment and I need to know it before 4:00am. For those who commit, Im thinking higher end stuff. Thats for the first 10 people who will defintly be there. The rest may end up with ballparks! lol


----------



## Gary

lloyd?


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm there too dude....around 11:30 or so.


Gotcha!


----------



## Reel Bender

Gary said:


> I'll make sure to save some leftovers just in case. I'm a big guy, but your bigger! LOL


LOL

I am suppossed to meet CJ to get those 2 cars, and get them runnning around 11, after I P/U the Venbuggy. So, it all depends on when we get that done.


----------



## cjtamu

Just got back a litte ago from running the Mini-T at Trey's. What a blast. Bummed I can't race tomorrow. CV, I'll see you at M&M at 10:00, and Reelbender I'll see you there about 11'ish. Biff, my RC18T is supposed to have an aftermarket drag link bar installed. Not sure if it's supposed to cure slop or just be stronger, but we'll check it out when it gets here.


----------



## nik77356

its supposed to cure a whole buch of the slop in the steering. i really need to get one.


----------



## Gary

Can someone bring a really big plate or something like a turkey pan? I dont have anything big enough to hold 18 lbs of meat. lol


----------



## Guffinator

I'll pick one up Biff


I'm used to carrying around 18 lbs. of meat


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

How did I know someone was going to make a meat joke!

You guys do know that integy makes a whole aluminum steering link assembly for the RC18's, right? And yes, I remember, that whole steering link assembly is weak, and is usually the first thing to break.


----------



## Gary

Lol!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ok, I lied....it's not integy, but here's the solution to your steering slop problem:
http://cgi.ebay.com/RC18T-Blue-3-pcs-Aluminum-Steering-Assembly-Saver_W0QQitemZ170121418556QQihZ007QQcategoryZ44028QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gary

That would work!


----------



## madf1man

9am, tracks pretty tuff!!! No pics cause I don't wanna scare anyone


----------



## Froggy69

it was fun to drive lastnight. THANKS AGAIN Trey,i really had a blast running your vendetta,the 18r, and the m18 on the track.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Right now Alyssa has the big air record for "The Wall". LMK if anyone beats it.


----------



## Froggy69

that was pretty cool seeing the mini-t a few feet above "The Wall".


----------



## PD2

****! You mean to tell me Froggy was there and I missed him!??! Dang it! 

Eh, couldn't have made it any way - was DRIVING back from freakin Dallas! Stupid flight ALL got cancelled due to "bad weather" - all I gotta say is if they were talking about the blue skys with some thin white clouds and lots of sunshine a reason to cancel the flight then they have some serious explaining to do!

Glad to hear you were out there Froggy!! Coming back into the hobby??

PD2


----------



## Gary

Froggy69 said:


> that was pretty cool seeing the mini-t a few feet above "The Wall".


That aint nothing James. CV put his 18T into the light fixture today! LOL!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax, get that M18 ordered yet? 

You drove very good today bro!


----------



## nik77356

how wide are the lanes at hircr?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yeah dudes! I turned the mamba up to 100% on my controller, launched into the cieling, and came down with cobwebs on my freakin car!

That thing would have went 15 feet in the air if there was no ceiling!


----------



## nik77356

CV you know how wide the lanes are? how wide did u make your whoops and jumps?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

lanes are like 52" wide I think? but my whoops were too skinny


----------



## madf1man

Had dinner quests tonight so I am just windind down. Time for the stock offroad mains. Oh sorry I'm at home now, wow!! What a day. I actually had a very good time with it. I quess it's a driver thing no matter what your drivin. The skills and technuiqie????? needed to drive offroad was very enjoyable and look forward to more. Thanks to all who came out and raced, helped with track and Gary for cookin. The 3 bites I got of that breast were choice! More later and results by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bigmax

*Heh Heh*

Enjoyed it again. Thank you again Trey for loaning me your car again! Hope I didn't hit the rails too many times. FOLKS! You have to stay on your toes every second with these THANGS!!! I'll have an 18 something or another once I sell my OFF Sprint Car and Maybe the Yokomo MR4TC Pro (Shelf Queen).


----------



## nik77356

well ill be there next time. was tryin to go to mikes but things didnt work out to go anywhere. ill be building a rythym section over the next week. ill post pictures when i am done. ill make it 51" wide.


----------



## madf1man

Here's some pics. Working on results and more pics for the web site to be posted later today. Enjoyed racing ya Lyn!


----------



## Guffinator

Did Courtney break that light cover? He smacked it doing about 60 mph


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

HEHE! I still have the cobwebs on my car from that fixture!

I have a sickness!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=200119965214&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Guffinator

Heh. My friend I believe you have a monkey on your back.


----------



## madf1man

Light cover was ok.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Enjoyed it again. Thank you again Trey for loaning me your car again! Hope I didn't hit the rails too many times. FOLKS! You have to stay on your toes every second with these THANGS!!! I'll have an 18 something or another once I sell my OFF Sprint Car and Maybe the Yokomo MR4TC Pro (Shelf Queen).


Sometimes we race for 12 minutes. After about 8 minutes your eyeballs start hurting because you dont have time to blink. LOL


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Here's some pics. Working on results and more pics for the web site to be posted later today. Enjoyed racing ya Lyn!


Lookie at my car!   :spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Here's some videos we took on my digital camera. It's funny, because if you watch them in sucession, you can see us getting better as the day went on.


----------



## Gary

I like the first one best!


----------



## ddcarter3

Great, Really great!!


----------



## madf1man

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job Courtney. More pics and results posted on the web site.


----------



## Gary

Great shots Trey! 

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## nik77356

sweet!! i regret not going


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

It is a good idea to blink once in awhile. But there's never time with these ANIMALS!!!

I did it once in my last run and it screwed up my concentration.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> It is a good idea to blink once in awhile. But there's never time with these ANIMALS!!!
> 
> I did it once in my last run and it screwed up my concentration.


Can you see how racing these cars will sharpen your reflexes to the point where when you race something else itll seem really easy?

Whatcha thinking about, onroad or offroad?


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

You know me. BOTH!!!


----------



## nik77356

hehe. now im thinkin about getting an onroad mini!!!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> You know me. BOTH!!!


 Kinda what I thought! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> hehe. now im thinkin about getting an onroad mini!!!


Here ya go Nick. The size of the MiniZ, but much higher end! 

http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/TGR-Sinister-Pro__13541.aspx


----------



## nik77356

i was thinking more along the lines of an m18, scalpel, or 18r


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of an m18, scalpel, or 18r


If you want a Scalpel, Ill sell you mine. I cant run 3 classes.


----------



## nik77356

how much?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Somebody please go and pick up another 18R and come race with us......that car was kick arse on that track sliding the back end into every turn!

There were two there Saturday, and another 1 or 2 more and we'd have a good race!

As fun as the off-road racing was, sliding that 18R around was just as fun


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> how much?


I dunno. It depends on what you want. A roller, or 4 packs, the mamba 2400 system and the Multiplex servo. I have an extra set of tires but I cant let the Spectrum receiver go. Besides the receiver, ready to race, $280.

Edit: I priced it low to help out, but to be totally honest, if you want to run onroad at HIRCR, your best bet is the M18. Hands down its the best 18th scale onroad going.


----------



## nik77356

ya i was leaning more towards the m18. but its low on the list of stuff to get rite now. 

mamba makes a 2400kv system?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> ya i was leaning more towards the m18. but its low on the list of stuff to get rite now.
> 
> mamba makes a 2400kv system?


Sorry, 4200.


----------



## madf1man

*Saturday action!*

Lemme know if this works ok http://www.hircr.com/HIRCR%20offroad%20run%20movie.wmv


----------



## cjtamu

Worked great Trey, love the AC/DC cover. But there's about a minute of dead space after the vid ends, may still be music playing in the background. In the pics on the website there's a car with a yellow SUV body on it. Is that a Mini-T? I'd love to have a 2wd and a 4wd class, and I know several other guys with Mini-T's.


----------



## Gary

Hillbillys playing AC DC, I LOVE it!


----------



## madf1man

Thats Guff's wifes limited addition Mickey Mouse Hummer Vendetta ST. Vendetta is the way to go. Box stock runs great on RCP and has not broke yet despite 8FT big air jumps. As far as classes and all the possible choices, we got to limit them and run combined. I don't want to ever turn anyone away but as we all know there are about 10 or 15 classes out there and we can't run em all. Lets keep thinkin how to do it. Fun and good racing action being the main concerns. Specializing, speed, expense are all things to be concerned with I think???


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Thats Guff's wifes limited addition Mickey Mouse Hummer Vendetta ST. Vendetta is the way to go. Box stock runs great on RCP and has not broke yet despite 8FT big air jumps. As far as classes and all the possible choices, we got to limit them and run combined. I don't want to ever turn anyone away but as we all know there are about 10 or 15 classes out there and we can't run em all. Lets keep thinkin how to do it. Fun and good racing action being the main concerns. Specializing, speed, expense are all things to be concerned with I think???


We need a thread dedicated just for this subject. I think Trey should start it, but I have a request from everyone. I am anal about technical and important threads getting hijacked with dribble.


----------



## cjtamu

Uh huh. That's why I'm saying 2wd and 4wd as a max split. Honestly, on the RCP I don't think BL is a real advantage over the stock motors in any class. But, the RC18's and Dettas are much bigger than the Mini-T's, w/bigger motors and 4wd as opposed to 2wd. Something to think about. The Mini-T was a blast to drive and handled the track great, but can't compete heads up with a Detta or similar. Be like running a Scalpel against an X-ray.

On a different note, I think we're going to have a Half8 in the family soon. Remember Alyssa kept telling me she wanted that "plump" little car she saw at a race? We saw the Half8 on the 'Net and she yelled, "That's it".


----------



## Jeff Dean

Chris, i was just sittin here wordering if anyone was running a half8. That is a possible car I have been thinking about. Does if match up with anything out there?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Uh huh. That's why I'm saying 2wd and 4wd as a max split. Honestly, on the RCP I don't think BL is a real advantage over the stock motors in any class. But, the RC18's and Dettas are much bigger than the Mini-T's, w/bigger motors and 4wd as opposed to 2wd. Something to think about. The Mini-T was a blast to drive and handled the track great, but can't compete heads up with a Detta or similar. Be like running a Scalpel against an X-ray.
> 
> On a different note, I think we're going to have a Half8 in the family soon. Remember Alyssa kept telling me she wanted that "plump" little car she saw at a race? We saw the Half8 on the 'Net and she yelled, "That's it".


The Scalpel can run with the M18! 

We have a unique situation here. As of right now we have 3 Vendattas, a 18T and a 18B with at least one more 18T coming. Thats a class right there. Too many classes would be a pain to run. I dont see the MiniT fitting in CJ.


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> Uh huh. That's why I'm saying 2wd and 4wd as a max split. Honestly, on the RCP I don't think BL is a real advantage over the stock motors in any class. But, the RC18's and Dettas are much bigger than the Mini-T's, w/bigger motors and 4wd as opposed to 2wd. Something to think about. The Mini-T was a blast to drive and handled the track great, but can't compete heads up with a Detta or similar. Be like running a Scalpel against an X-ray.
> 
> On a different note, I think we're going to have a Half8 in the family soon. Remember Alyssa kept telling me she wanted that "plump" little car she saw at a race? We saw the Half8 on the 'Net and she yelled, "That's it".


We're still young, but last weekend a stock Vendetta won against a couple of BL setups. Honestly on such a technical track consitancy and handling are the key, and the BL setup seems to be contradictory to both  It's VERY easy to get overpowered on such a tight track.

A 2wd class would be cool, I see myself having a Mini T eventually, but right now I don't think they would compete with the 4wds....but what do I know.


----------



## Big Phil

great job on the track looks fun wish i could have been there


----------



## nik77356

make that 2 more rc18's coming!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> The Scalpel can run with the M18!
> 
> We have a unique situation here. As of right now we have 3 Vendattas, a 18T and a 18B with at least one more 18T coming. Thats a class right there. Too many classes would be a pain to run. I dont see the MiniT fitting in CJ.


That's what I'm saying Biff. It's like a gas truck against a truggy or 1/8. If you rn them they need their own class. As far as too many there were what, 3 classes this weekend? We used to run more classes than that just with Mini-Z's and we ran 1/18 on-road with them too.

Jeff, from what I've heard the Half8 takes more to set up to race than the other cars, but I haven't really looked into it much. Alyssa likes it and she won't race much anyway, so it doesn't much matter to me, it will just be a play toy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Personally, I don't think we're to the point where we have to even decided about it.


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Jeff, from what I've heard the Half8 takes more to set up to race than the other cars, but I haven't really looked into it much. Alyssa likes it and she won't race much anyway, so it doesn't much matter to me, it will just be a play toy.


way to much trust me and its to big


----------



## nik77356

for now i think we should only be racing on-road, 2wd and 4wd.


----------



## Gary

27 pages long must be taking a toll on Monts server. Lets start a new thread yall.

Please dont post on this one no more.


----------

